# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia WinPhone 8 Support - v9.20 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*[MAJOR UPDATE]*  *Introduing The Lumia Windows Phone 8 Module v1.0*  *Current Windows 8 Phones:* *Lumia 920 - RM-820, RM-821* *Lumia 810 - RM-878* *Lumia 820 - RM-824, RM-825* *Lumia 822 - RM-845*  *Full Product Firmware Flashing via USB Connection with valid FFU Signed Images* *Supports Live Phone, DEAD Phone and RED Phone* Flashing* *Full Product Info Reading including Lock Status and Original Provisioner Settings* *Variant Information displayed during Live Phone Scan* *Phone Type will now be Automatically Selected after Live Phone Scan* *Ability to Switch from NCSD Mode to Test Mode aka FBUS MODE* *--> In FBUS MODE, Self-Tests and Some Scan Phone Items are available.*  *TIPS for Working with Windows 8 Phones:* *1. Holding the POWER BUTTON for 12 Seconds will force a phone reboot to Normal Mode* *2. Holding the POWER BUTTON and VOLUME DOWN BUTTON until a short vibration will force phone into FLASH MODE* *3. Always make sure you have more than 50% Battery Power before you flash the Phone.* *4. After the phone is flashed, ALL USER DATA is ERASED! Make sure to Backup Phone Data before flashing.*   *[Windows Phone 7.x]* *Variant Information now displayed during Live Phone Scan* *-->This is useful for knowing Original Provisioner of the Phone aka NETWORK LOCK* *Phone Type will now be Automatically Selected after Live Phone Scan* *--> Correct Flash Files will also be selected if available*   *[Infineon XG213]* *Decrypt PM 120 Hashes for LBF of XG213 Based Infineon Phones* *Show Infineon XG213 Keypress and FBUS Counters* *Reset Lock Counters for XG213* *XG213 Send 15-digit or 20-digit Code via FBUS Frame* *LBF Files SKIP SAVE if 20-digit or Phone does not accept NCK Input* *Automatically Backup XG213 Certificates in Plain RPL Format during Prior to Flashing* *XG213 Write RPL Certificates* *Show Second IMEI Info for Dual Sim Phones (Scan Phone and Backup RPL)* *Fixed "Quick/Shortcut Erase" Bug when flashing "Contact Service" Phones*   *[Infineon XG223]* *Fixed XG223 RPL Certificate Backup Sizes (Asha 308, 3080, 309 and 3090)* *Enabled XG223 Write RPL and Custom Fash Chip Erase Address* *Show Second IMEI Info for Dual Sim Phones (Scan Phone and Backup RPL)*   *[General Updates]*  *New ATF Box Signed Drivers for 32/64 Bit Windows XP, 7 and 8* *New BB5 Flash Loaders 12.33.000.3* *New WinUSB Lumia Drivers (Supports Windows 8)* *New Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver 7.1.92.0 (Supports All Current Nokia Phones)*   *[User Requests]* *Angel - Product Type (RM-XXX) now saved in PM and PP Backup Filenames*  *RED Phone - Phone is showing a dark RED Tint with NOKIA Logo Only*  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

